# Test for Mckesson?



## carolfriday (Jun 19, 2011)

Has anyone out there taken the test for employment for McKesson. The recruiter told me it is a 5 hour test! Don't think I can handle another one of those! Anyone out there that has taken it? how did you do?
Thanks
Carol


----------



## cordelia (Jun 19, 2011)

It isn't an preemployment test, it is an actual certification test.  For each specialty that you will be coding for them, they require you to take their internal test, the SCC credential. Unfortunately, I think it is a pretty much useless certification outside of McKesson. 

You will not be required to take it until you have been there for awhile and get a feel for the specialty they will have you code, which is good since they have a habit of sticking you in specialties you don't really have experience in.

I believe if you do not pass the first time (don't think there are any retakes) you will have all of your work audited and must pass at something like 97%.


----------



## carolfriday (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you work for them now or have you worked for them in the past?
Thanks


----------



## zanalee (Jun 26, 2011)

carolfriday said:


> Has anyone out there taken the test for employment for McKesson. The recruiter told me it is a 5 hour test! Don't think I can handle another one of those! Anyone out there that has taken it? how did you do?
> Thanks
> Carol



Kim is right, is a proctor test for their internal credentials. I got the offer but i couldnt take the job cause of conflicting hours. Good Luck to you...


----------



## 1ASC-CODER (Jun 28, 2011)

*McKesson test*

Yes it is, I took the test this April.   I applied for a remote ASC coders position. The test was 51 questions on everything else mostly E/M case studies. and various questions on guidelines, which agencies are responsible for what. Some modifier questions.  MDM questions.  I agree this must of been a coding exam not a pre-employment test for my specialty. I am sorry to say I missed 5 and wasn't considered for the QA Testing.   

I called to get the results but wasn't given the corrected exam so I have no idea which ones I missed or what % 5 out of 51 I thought was pretty good since it wasn't my field of expertise.

Hope that helped and Good luck


----------



## micki127 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Was the test computer based?*

Hello,

Was the test for Mckesson computer based?  Did use software to do the coding or your books?

Thank you for any advice.


----------

